# Free items on FB generate interest



## debodun (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm a member of several FB online garage sale groups. I notice that if people are giving something away, they get quite a few inquiries about it, but a similar item for even $10 does not get any interest. Are people that strapped for cash?


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 26, 2017)

Many are, yes.  And many more just don't want to invest cash in something they're not sure they really want,especially online where they can't see if the item is as represented.


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 26, 2017)

debodun said:


> I'm a member of several FB online garage sale groups. I notice that if people are giving something away, they get quite a few inquiries about it, but a similar item for even $10 does not get any interest. Are people that strapped for cash?



Many people are strapped for cash.


----------



## Buckeye (Aug 26, 2017)

I usually ask "Is free your best price?"


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Aug 26, 2017)

Around here, a lot of people watch the free items on craigslist and online yard sales, and then they get it whether they need it or not, and then resell it. Even if they do not get much money for the item, it didn't cost them anything except the time to come and get it. 
If they have a yard sale and put the items out for a cheap enough price, they can usually sell them again.


----------



## nvtribefan (Aug 26, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Around here, a lot of people watch the free items on craigslist and online yard sales, and then they get it whether they need it or not, and then resell it. Even if they do not get much money for the item, it didn't cost them anything except the time to come and get it.
> If they have a yard sale and put the items out for a cheap enough price, they can usually sell them again.



Good for them!


----------

